# Behringer EURORACK UB802 or XENYX 802?



## RastusW

I was on my way out the door to buy a mixer and noticed the thread "REW Cabling and Connection Basics" stated "REW connections using an ECM8000 microphone and XENYX802 preamp (recommended combo)" but the picture shows the Behringer EURORACK UB802.

I assume there is a difference or Behringer would not make both. Which should I buy? The Euro Rack is 10 bucks cheaper which does not really matter to me I just want to get the mixer that is going to be correct and the easiest to setup.

I have the ECM8000 on order. Could not find it retail in the Dallas, TX area.

Thanks,
Rastus


----------



## brucek

The XENYX802 was basically a name change replacement for the EURO. Same device. I bought mine quite a while ago, so the picture is my own mixer. I don't know if they still sell the EURO, but matters not which one you get...

brucek


----------



## RastusW

Thanks for the info and everything that you contribute to the forum.

Rastus


----------



## dredre

quick question.. 

I have a UB802 but I also have a audio interface with phantom power. 

Will I be ok by plugging the ecm8000 in the mic channel of the audio interface... or should i run the mic in the UB802 and run that into the "line in" of the audio interface...

My guess either/or is fine... but I'm new to this side of the coin and etc... and i wanted to make sure 
if the mentioned arrangements make any difference... 

also what does it mean to bring something to "line-level" is that just getting a signal.. or "0"


----------



## brucek

> I have a UB802 but I also have a audio interface with phantom power.


If an audio interface is a soundcard that offers an input for condenser mics with phantom power, then you don't require the UB802.

Consumer Line level is a term to define a -10dBV (~315mvoltsRMS) typical nominal voltage level for a high impedance interface.

brucek


----------



## dredre

thx bruce


----------



## Hunter844

Looks like I may be able to get an older Eurorack MX602 for my ECM8000 for a lot cheaper than the newer models....it says it's able to do phantom power +48. I assume that's all I need to run REW correct?


----------



## brucek

Don't know anything about the MX602. Post the specs and we'll tell you if it will work.

brucek


----------



## Hunter844

brucek said:


> Don't know anything about the MX602. Post the specs and we'll tell you if it will work.
> 
> brucek


I can't see why it wouldn't.

Here's the link.

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/MX602A.aspx


Well I missed it on the ebays so I just got a Xenyx 802 off Amazon...got tired of messing with ebay. All total I would have only saved about 10 bucks had I won it...plus wouldn't have had a warranty to speak of. This is probably best me thinks. Also got a FBQ2496 instead of the 1194....just waiting for the shipments at this point.


----------

